# Help me out? :D



## mkayum (Aug 11, 2011)

Had you guys use this as mantis's cage?

Suggestions help!  

Post your ideas pictures please!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe you could take the top off and put mesh on as the top so they cant get through but they can hang on it. you can get rolls of mesh at Lowe's but I'm not sure if the rolls are wide enough although you could compromise and get it to work. Then just put maybe fake plants with flowers and some mulch stuff as substrate and you've got an enclosure! I might try this, if I do I'll put pictures on here.


----------



## mkayum (Aug 11, 2011)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Maybe you could take the top off and put mesh on as the top so they cant get through but they can hang on it. you can get rolls of mesh at Lowe's but I'm not sure if the rolls are wide enough although you could compromise and get it to work. Then just put maybe fake plants with flowers and some mulch stuff as substrate and you've got an enclosure! I might try this, if I do I'll put pictures on here.


Hmm not bad idea.  I might try it. I bought this item at dollar store and I thought it'd look like a good ghost mantis cage since it's insualed. It would be useful for winter which is coming next two month! hmm.  

Thanks!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 11, 2011)

No problem but what ever you do show us pictures!


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 12, 2011)

for easy cleaning, i would put it upside down, cut the bottom off, and about 3x3" on each side, tape bad one side of foam for a feeder door and to add the nymphs, then put mesh on top and 3 other sides. thats my idea =)


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Doug's idea with the following amendment. If you are exceptionally handy with tools you could measure precisely the outside dimensions and make a frame of some cheap lath (wood) and then staple your mesh cloth to the frame. Then it can be remove easily and placed back on with the minimum of effort. The bottom which is now the top, can be fit with some coco-mat material for a substrate. Then for more visibility you could put in windows at each end without loosing much. I have one for my incubator and I cut a hole at each end for ventilation. The light I use hangs over the cooler for heat.


----------

